# Ipragliflozin (Suglat) First of New Diabetes Drug Class in Japan



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2014)

Ipragliflozin has become the first sodium-glucose cotransporter 2 (SGLT2) inhibitor to be approved for the treatment of type 2 diabetes in Japan.

Ipragliflozin, jointly developed by Astellas Pharma and Kotobuki Pharmaceutical, will be marketed as Suglat, in doses of 25 and 50 mg. The recommended dose is 50 mg once daily, in the morning. If the effects are insufficient, the dosage may be increased to up to 100 mg once a day, while carefully monitoring disease progress.

SGLT2 inhibitors block resorption of glucose in the kidneys, leading to an increase in urinary glucose excretion and lowering of plasma glucose levels and decrease in body weight.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/819447

(free registration required)


----------

